# Info on the Obel Junior Grinder



## pebster (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi,

I picked up a second-hand Obel Junior Grinder (2007) as part of a purchase in the Sale forum. I've cleaned it up and ran some beans through it after tightening up the burs a bit but don't seem to be able to get a fine enough grind out of it. A couple of questions:

Anyone know this machine well? Can I expect to get decent Espresso grind out of it (i.e is it worth investing some time and money in it)?

Does anyone have some documentation on it? A brief trawl on the internet seems to indicate it is more popularly know as a the Bregant Junior. Other than an exploded view of it I cant find much.

Are new burs available for the machine and if so where?

Any help appreciated.

Peter


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Whats the model number?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Try and ask here if these are the burrs ( Google is a wonderousnthing )

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0635-obel-junior-coffee-grinder-blades.html

If they aren't perhaps they can source or recommend where


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Burrs seem to be flat and range from 50 upwards, is it stepped though?

Boots is right, Google is a great tool, and its free!


----------



## pebster (Jul 14, 2014)

Will Google around later. Seems to me the forum is far more responsive though







- popped this message up this morning not expecting much and returned to instant replys.

Im away at the moment so dont have machine with me (back on Saturday).

Ill upload the label under the grinder that was in the for Sale ad. Not sure if this gives model number froggystyle.

Anyone out there used one of these before?


----------



## pebster (Jul 14, 2014)




----------

